# Gamescom PFD Ticket



## kyyo (13. August 2011)

Moinsen, hab gerad für nen Kumpel ne Dauerkarte für die Gamescom geholt, hab allerdings nur nen S/W Drucker. 

Meine Frage jetzt: Muss das Ticket in Farbe gedruckt werden oder reicht auch S/W ?


----------



## Monstermoe (13. August 2011)

Müsste eigentlich in SW gehen, falls nicht kann man sich das Ticket vor dem eingang nochmal ausdrucken.


----------



## kyyo (13. August 2011)

k danke dir


----------

